# Brew Dogs TV



## markjd (3/10/13)

New tv show about a couple of guys from a Scottish brewery doing a boozy tour of the US: Brew Dogs TV.


----------



## djar007 (3/10/13)

Just downloaded the first two episodes. Should be good fun.


----------



## mwd (3/10/13)

djar007 said:


> Just downloaded the first two episodes. Should be good fun.


Where did you find them ? didn't get a lot of joy from Google and Esquire TV won't play on my computer using Hola.


----------



## BeerNess (3/10/13)

You can buy them on iTunes store.


----------



## Spiesy (3/10/13)

*yoink*

thanks for the heads up


----------



## Forever Wort (3/10/13)

Cheers, I will check this out.


----------



## pressure_tested (3/10/13)

Just watched ep 2
Not as interesting as brew masters (dog fish head) in my opinion. I may just need to warm to the brewers though. Certainly good viewing though. Love beery shows


----------



## Camo1234 (4/10/13)

How have you found this in iTunes?.. I can't seem to find it?


----------



## BeerNess (4/10/13)

Google search

https://itunes.apple.com/us/tv-season/brew-dogs-season-1/id689588861


----------



## Camo1234 (4/10/13)

Ah... In the US iTunes.... That sux... I was happy to pay for it but looks like I'll need to look at "alternate" ways to watch these episodes.


----------



## mwd (4/10/13)

Very Interesting just watched episode 1. Well worth a watch for West Coast IPA nuts.

I actually thought it better than the Dogfish Head docos hopefully it will continue.


----------



## pressure_tested (4/10/13)

I paid for my versions but they are on pirate bay


----------



## mwd (5/10/13)

Very Interesting series notice the boys don't go overboard with sanitation like homebrewers. Open fermenter on the roof in San Francisco. :huh: It shows how far behind we are compared with the US for the Craft Brewing scene.


----------



## Forever Wort (5/10/13)

Yeah the UV-baked crust on the krausen was interesting.

Strange couple of guys, the show's packaging tries to make them look beer-cool ... but really they're pretty dorky!

I liked that they brewed with pu'er cha in episode two. It's my favourite of the Chinese teas and I always have some hanging around, though it ain't cheap.


----------



## pressure_tested (8/10/13)

pressure_tested said:


> Just watched ep 2
> Not as interesting as brew masters (dog fish head) in my opinion. I may just need to warm to the brewers though. Certainly good viewing though. Love beery shows


I just watched ep 1 and I loved it. gotta say I'm hooked now and definitely enjoy their personalities. On top of that I feel like the IPA was way more interesting than the steam/fog beer


----------



## djar007 (9/10/13)

I agree. Lot of bling there. I like the way it is shot. Very crisp and fresh. Must be spending a bit of Money to make it.


----------



## phettebs (10/10/13)

I've been watching this for the past couple weeks. Haven't seen last night's episode yet but I'm enjoying it so far. I think I liked the Brew Masters (Dog Fish) program from a few years back a little better. But I do like watching what the Brew Dogs are doing.


----------



## Spiesy (10/10/13)

pressure_tested said:


> I paid for my versions but they are on pirate bay


Kind of.

Only a MKV file of ep 1. Ep 1 seems very hard to come by.


----------



## pressure_tested (10/10/13)

Vlc player


----------



## mwd (11/10/13)

Try thepiratebay for Episode 1. I like the way they match beers for food, pity I only get as far as pizza and normal beers.

You need to put in "Brew.Dogs" in the search engines to get hits.


----------



## BeerNess (13/10/13)

anyone got a line on episode 3? TPB seems to have dried up after only the 1st & 2nd episodes :unsure:


----------



## pressure_tested (14/10/13)

it's up now on TPB


----------



## joshuahardie (14/10/13)

I have seen the first two and thought for what it is worth the episodes are pretty entertaining. Not too bad.


----------



## BeerNess (14/10/13)

pressure_tested said:


> it's up now on TPB



Took them a week!! sheesh! LOL


----------



## mwd (15/10/13)

Comes with free three vessel brewing instructions on the move. Nice to see they use an airlock on the fermenter.


----------



## Forever Wort (16/10/13)

Liked episode three, had a nice improvised feel to it and went for a (slightly) more anthropological "lolz americanz" vibe. Liked the milling segment too.

But the Brew Dogs themselves seem to be getting less and less approval of their beers at the final tasting sessions with each episode ...


----------



## mwd (17/10/13)

Episode 4 available now


----------



## Truman42 (22/10/13)

Just watched the first episode of this and after it took me awhile to understand what the fook they were saying I really enjoyed it. I was a big fan of brew masters and so enjoy the similar format of this show. 
Probably better though as it's not centred around just one brewery.
Downloading the other four now.


----------



## lukiferj (22/10/13)

Just watched the first 2 episodes of this today. Wasn't super keen at first but they're growing on me. Definitely worth a watch if you enjoyed brew masters.


----------



## Spiesy (22/10/13)

D/L'ing Ep.1 finally now.. thanks for the hook up.

Preferred ep.2 over ep. 3 BIG time... I love San Fran.


----------



## Truman42 (23/10/13)

Episode 1 is a RAR file on TPB, but its safe.


----------



## Truman42 (11/11/13)

Enjoying this series more and more each week. This week they went to Boston to brew a beer with Jim Koch from Samuel Adams.

I like their wort transfer device they use that hangs onto the side of the vessel. It would make a good sparge arm.


----------



## djar007 (11/11/13)

I was thinking that too. Is there a place that sells those. Nice gentle sprinkle over the mash.


----------



## Truman42 (11/11/13)

I think at $150 I'll stick with my loop of hose with holes in it.

http://morebeer.com/products/ultimate-sparge-arm.html


----------



## djar007 (11/11/13)

haha. thats steep. No wonder it got a little extra air time. But it is is stainless truman. stainless and purty.


----------



## Truman42 (12/11/13)

Yes thats true they are mighty purty..... Its a strange setup how they have their female disconnects on their vessels and males on the hoses. I was told recently its better to have the males on the vessels because when they're attached to the hose they can get banged around and scratched etc as you clean your hoses and then might not seal properly in the female.


----------



## mwd (12/11/13)

Boston was the last of the series. They certainly are out there with strange brews. Notice they don't have any lagging on the mash tun to maintain temperatures.

I thought the best one was the first episode in San Diego with the IPAs. It gave us a bit more of what we can relate to. Most of the beers in the series we can only lust over as we never see them here.


----------



## dago001 (12/11/13)

Truman said:


> Yes thats true they are mighty purty..... Its a strange setup how they have their female disconnects on their vessels and males on the hoses. I was told recently its better to have the males on the vessels because when they're attached to the hose they can get banged around and scratched etc as you clean your hoses and then might not seal properly in the female.


Thats how I set my system up. Only from previous experience in the mining industry, where we always put the male coupler on the hose, as the locking arms get damaged easily by loaders and rough crunts. Lesson - dont drag your hoses along the ground, and they wont get damaged, which should be pretty easy with 1/2 " fittings and hose.

I have only just started watchimg this series and I have to admit that I have enjoyed it. Its not as "out there" as the Dogfishhead series, but I think most of those brews are achievable in some format anywhere in the world. Not that I am considering brewing any.
It makes for something different to watch, and I enjoy the food matching/using beer in cooking segments. Makes me thinka bit more about what I can achieve with my brewing/beers
Cheers
LB


----------



## Spiesy (12/11/13)

The only think I hate, is their wanky beer tasting process.... "Helloooooo. How are youuuuu."

Gay.


----------



## Truman42 (12/11/13)

Spiesy said:


> The only think I hate, is their wanky beer tasting process.... "Helloooooo. How are youuuuu."
> 
> Gay.


ROFL


----------



## Acasta (12/11/13)

Spiesy said:


> The only think I hate, is their wanky beer tasting process.... "Helloooooo. How are youuuuu."
> 
> Gay.


I think it has something to do with this guy
http://youtu.be/L2NxmZMW7Ys


----------



## Spiesy (12/11/13)

Acasta said:


> I think it has something to do with this guy
> http://youtu.be/L2NxmZMW7Ys


Good get.

But seriously, talking to a drink?


----------



## djar007 (12/11/13)

LagerBomb said:


> where we always put the male coupler on the hose, as the locking arms get damaged easily by loaders and rough crunts.


nothing worse than going in to do a rebog and the pumps just thrown on the side of the drive with bullhose and full of water.


----------



## WarmBeer (12/11/13)

nothing worse than going in to do a rebog and the pumps just thrown on the side of the drive with bullhose and full of water.


English translation?


----------



## dago001 (12/11/13)

WarmBeer said:


> English translation?


- "where we always put the male coupler on the hose, as the locking arms get damaged easily by loaders and rough crunts."
or the real English translation
Whilst driving in an underground mine, there is a certain feeling of contempt for others, when the need arises to redig an area with the loader, and finding that some dirty blighter has left the dewaterting apparatus and associated equipment on the side of the trafficable area. Said is equipment is also found to be full of mine water, making the dewatering equipment rendered useless.
Or in aussie
bog = dig with loader, therefore rebog means either a) fixing some rough crunts **** up, or b) fixing an engineers **** up.
pumps = portable pumps used to remove water from the face/area where you are bogging out. You would be surprised by how much water there is in a mine.
bullhose = hose sized from 50mm up
drive = the road up/down/in to the area to be bogged.
Hope this helps. (just taking the piss)
Cheers
LB


----------



## Not For Horses (12/11/13)

Acasta said:


> I think it has something to do with this guy


I hope I don't accidentally smell whisky one day without having my nose in the glass. Don't want suity mc red tie to get all Braveheart on me.


----------



## BeerNess (12/11/13)

Spiesy said:


> Good get.
> 
> But seriously, talking to a drink?


It's actually a clever way of getting a good exposure of the aromas through your sinus and palette, The talking bit creates a time span and also re-wetting your tongue with the aromatics in your mouth to increase the sensory input.

James with his Scot accent and comedic presentation helps people do it without the need to explain or over complicate what to do or feel like snobs, but still do more than chug the beer as if it was mega-swill.

Edit-just watched that scotch vid and lol that's hilarious


----------



## grantb (12/11/13)

FWIW, there are episodes 1 through 7 of this on torrentday, in both xvid and x264 format. All are well seeded.


----------



## Spiesy (12/11/13)

BeerNess said:


> It's actually a clever way of getting a good exposure of the aromas through your sinus and palette, The talking bit creates a time span and also re-wetting your tongue with the aromatics in your mouth to increase the sensory input. James with his Scot accent and comedic presentation helps people do it without the need to explain or over complicate what to do or feel like snobs, but still do more than chug the beer as if it was mega-swill. Edit-just watched that scotch vid and lol that's hilarious


I think it's stupid, and it makes me cringe. 

Heaven forbid you have bad breath, or have recently eaten garlic/onion/seafood/coffee/something smelly - as this would cloud you first judgement as you breathe into the glass.


----------



## real_beer (12/11/13)

Acasta said:


> I think it has something to do with this guy
> ..................................


At the end of the video when the what to play next pics come up, this one was excellent to watch http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xptvVFoZ_pE#t=793 Part 2  and then a book review vid  website http://www.moderndistiller.com/index.html

Plenty to keep the Braumeister & no-chill cubers happy as well.


----------



## BeerNess (12/11/13)

I think it's stupid, and it makes me cringe. 

Heaven forbid you have bad breath, or have recently eaten garlic/onion/seafood/coffee/something smelly - as this would cloud you first judgement as you breathe into the glass.
some of what you mentioned are common components of foods that you drink with beer anyway, so that will immediately change your experience with the beer, food and beer matching.
Having a good smell and giving the aroma more exposure to your senses will likely improve things. Their process is very staged, gimmicky and quite silly but it is disguising an important sensory process, which is the point of the exercise - getting people to really taste and experience the beer.


----------



## Spiesy (13/11/13)

BeerNess said:


> some of what you mentioned are common components of foods that you drink with beer anyway, so that will immediately change your experience with the beer, food and beer matching.
> Having a good smell and giving the aroma more exposure to your senses will likely improve things. Their process is very staged, gimmicky and quite silly but it is disguising an important sensory process, which is the point of the exercise - getting people to really taste and experience the beer.


This is not about food matching, it's about tasting a beer.

Look at the beer. Smell the beer. Taste the beer. Comment.

Saying "helloooooooo" and "how are youuuuu" makes me want to stab people.


----------



## brad81 (13/11/13)

Maybe if they sounded like Lionel Richie, it might soothe Spiesys nerves.

Watched the first one last night, and enjoyed it.

I loved the comment how if they wanted to know every fkn detail about brewing, google it. Got me thinking that a lot of keen brewers might go "hey, that's a good idea", hit up google, get met with AHB posts, and then think, "fk this, they're a bunch of grumpy pricks", then go back to making pies etc.

LOL @ you blokes using public trackers....


----------



## punkin (14/11/13)

Female connections on vessels or anywhere else it's difficult to change out. Especially threaded ones.


----------



## Econwatson (14/11/13)

Coming from a Scotsman, Richard Paterson, the guy in the video is a bit of a contradiction for me.

He obviously knows a lot about Whisky, but he is head distiller for Whyte and Mackay who distil VB and store it for a few years.


----------



## dago001 (14/11/13)

punkin said:


> Female connections on vessels or anywhere else it's difficult to change out. Especially threaded ones.


 :icon_offtopic: Maybe we should start a new topic on this subject and watch the place have a melt down :lol: :huh:


----------



## mwd (16/11/13)

I like the way the bars have so many taps and so much choice would love to see something similar here it would do a bomb.


----------



## Spiesy (16/11/13)

I like the way the bars have so many taps and so much choice would love to see something similar here it would do a bomb.

One of my favourite thing about the States. 

Even restaurants will usually have a couple of beers on tap. 

Kicks the arse off our general offering.


----------



## djar007 (16/11/13)

And so many great bars to choose from in each city. Spoiled for choice.


----------



## keifer33 (16/11/13)

Oh and for those interesting the sparging unit they use as I was they are pretty exy.

http://morebeer.com/products/ultimate-sparge-arm.html


----------



## djar007 (11/7/14)

Anyone watching season two? Up to Episode 3 and no chat about it.


----------



## lukiferj (11/7/14)

I've seen up to episode 2. Mrs is also enjoying it and making me now watch season 1 again with her this time.


----------



## Truman42 (11/7/14)

Didnt realise it was on..awesome.


----------



## Forever Wort (11/7/14)

I'll have to check it out. Thanks for the heads up.

:beer:


----------



## brad81 (11/7/14)

Truman said:


> Didnt realise it was on..awesome.


Use those RSS feeds I was showing you mate  Never miss a thing


----------



## Engibeer (11/7/14)

Watched S02E01 last night, Martin and James crack me up.


----------



## djar007 (11/7/14)

Episode one is cool. There are so many breweries in america. Amazing variety.


----------



## Weizguy (11/7/14)

I'm on this too. Thanks for the reminder. RSS, you say. Will try it too.


----------



## brad81 (11/7/14)

Yeah most torrent clients have it. You'll need an RSS download link from your torrent source. Should give you enough to get googling


----------



## breakbeer (11/7/14)

I can't seem to get S01E01 to d/load, it's stuck on 97% & hasn't budged


----------



## djar007 (11/7/14)

Add a different tracker .


----------



## JB (11/7/14)

Loving it. Ep 3 in Las Vegas was pretty cool, I thought they were going to follow Martin around with a bucket & spade ... ?
Those lucky bastards in the US are spoilt for choice - hello Australian Govt excise.


----------

